# Towing with a Vauxhall Antara



## MegaBeast (20 August 2011)

Before anyone jumps in about weights and capabilities, the manual can tow 2 tonne which is enough for the one horse I carry around, haven't needed to take two for over a year now so not too concerned on that front.  Basically I'm after a decent tow car which does a respectable mpg as I'm doing about 25000 miles a year so anything less than 40mpg is just crippling!  Am also referring to the "new" antara ie since the facelift in 2011 which gives it the 2.2L engine not the original 2.0L.

Anyone towed with one or know someone that does?  Experiences, good or bad welcomed.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## popsdosh (20 August 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			Before anyone jumps in about weights and capabilities, the manual can tow 2 tonne which is enough for the one horse I carry around, haven't needed to take two for over a year now so not too concerned on that front.  Basically I'm after a decent tow car which does a respectable mpg as I'm doing about 25000 miles a year so anything less than 40mpg is just crippling!  Am also referring to the "new" antara ie since the facelift in 2011 which gives it the 2.2L engine not the original 2.0L.

Anyone towed with one or know someone that does?  Experiences, good or bad welcomed.

Thanks for any input.
		
Click to expand...

It may be able to tow 2 ton but what is the Kerb weight of it I would seriously suggest nobody with a horse trailer tow more than 75% of the kerb weight as this influences stability especially with a mobile load as in a horse.


----------



## skint1 (20 August 2011)

You know, I am so paranoid about towing I bought this massive Isuzu Trooper, I accidentally burned the clutch out of it once when my old trailer developed an issue and the brakes seized on. Right now it is overdue for a service and i am paranoid it's going to break down because of all the towing miles it's done, I imagine all kinds of things everytime I hear a noise...I feel 2 horses and my old Rice is as much as it can handle and that's a big, heavy car..but I know a very confident horse person who regularly tows 2 horses with a swb mitsubishi of some kind and has never had any trouble so maybe just me


----------



## MegaBeast (20 August 2011)

popsdosh said:



			It may be able to tow 2 ton but what is the Kerb weight of it I would seriously suggest nobody with a horse trailer tow more than 75% of the kerb weight as this influences stability especially with a mobile load as in a horse.
		
Click to expand...

If people seriously followed that rule then there's virtually no vehicle in existence that could tow more than one horse, even the likes of a landrover discovery or defender!!!


----------



## popsdosh (21 August 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			If people seriously followed that rule then there's virtually no vehicle in existence that could tow more than one horse, even the likes of a landrover discovery or defender!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but the discovery has a kerb weight of 2.7 ton and I believe the vehicle you are thinking of is around 1.8 so do the maths.I am trying to advise from bitter experience ,I am a farmer who has twice had roll over accidents with landrovers and trailers towing livestock.There is nothing you can do when it gets out of shape you are in the hands of the gods its your choice
I wont tow any more with cars only with a fasttrac as both accidents were due to malfunctions on the trailers and these are the sort of contingencies you have to allow for.luckily neither incident involved horses thats why mine only travel in a lorry or in an emergency an Ifor with a Discovery up front.
Personally if you are going down this route what is wrong with a freelander as they are a lot more stable and probably more economical.


----------



## MegaBeast (21 August 2011)

popsdosh said:



			Yeh but the discovery has a kerb weight of 2.7 ton and I believe the vehicle you are thinking of is around 1.8 so do the maths.I am trying to advise from bitter experience ,I am a farmer who has twice had roll over accidents with landrovers and trailers towing livestock.There is nothing you can do when it gets out of shape you are in the hands of the gods its your choice
I wont tow any more with cars only with a fasttrac as both accidents were due to malfunctions on the trailers and these are the sort of contingencies you have to allow for.luckily neither incident involved horses thats why mine only travel in a lorry or in an emergency an Ifor with a Discovery up front.
Personally if you are going down this route what is wrong with a freelander as they are a lot more stable and probably more economical.
		
Click to expand...

The older discovery's have a kerb weight of 2 tonne, it's only when fully laden that the kerb weight goes up.  Certainly the defender 90 only has a kerb weight of 1.7 tonne.

The problem with the FL2 is that it doesn't come with a very enticing 0% finance package and would end up costing about £10k more to buy!!  And have to be serviced twice yearly not once a year.  Also not quite as economical, I've been doing a lot of sums   Have towed with a variety of discoveries over the years and they've been great, which is why I'm hesitating over changing to anything else but the sheer cost of running two cars which is what I do right now is ridiculous.


----------



## Ginn (21 August 2011)

Have been in a very similar situation (I do 300miles/week just commuting alone - add on general running around and it's nearer 400+! I easily do 20000 miles/year).

Toyed with all options - lorry + car, small lorry + car, decent 4x4, cheap 4x4 and v. ecconomical car etc and after doing all the maths, factoring in insurance, servicing, mot, breakdown, fuel, tax, upgrading licience (I passed after 1997 so needed to sit a test unless I went for 3.5T + car) etc. etc. etc. I came to conclusion that running 1 v. good 4x4 was best and by far the cheapest option, especially given my total budget was around £10K.

I did a huge amount of research into which car, looked at getting a lighter 4x4 and cheval liberte/bateson trailer that had a gross weight of 2000kg so within car manufactures specs, but having towed an unladen ifor (v. light) and seen several caravans on their sides decided I wanted a little more weight behind me and a really beastie 4x4 with weight and power.

In the end I got a 5 yr old Hyundai Terracan - it will legally tow 2800kg, has a kerb weight (1 driver, no passengers) of just under 2300kg (85% of which is ~2000kg) and even with an old ifor 505, with the 2 I travel I come in at about 2000kg gross being towed so am happy with weights.

So, with my heavy m'way driving, running around, taking horses out approx once a week etc. etc. I have been mega pleased with fuel consumption of 32mpg! On a recent run down to France for holiday it ate up the road and did an easy 34mpg too (and I am not a slow or pottery drive  ) The car itself is basic but I love it - leather seats are comfy and easily cleaned and it is lovely and roomy, turns on a sixpence, drives beautifully, tows beautifully, not too pricey to tax, insure, service etc considering the type of vehicle it is. For me totally the right decision.

Downside - they were discontinued in the UK in 2007 due to lack of interest so youngest you can pick up is a 4 yr old, plus side is that they are cheap to buy for what you get! 

Wouldn't get a pre 54 plate as they tweaked the engine in 2004 and whatever they did improved towing among other things. If you shop around you can pick up a 57 plate, limited model with cruise control and dvd player etc with 30K miles on clock and still under full manufacturers warranty for under £10K. 

You're only just over the river from me so if you were over Bristol/summerhouse way you'd be welcome to have a look and see what mine is like.

Hope that helps


----------

